# Cunningham's bred...WOOH!!



## MathewB (Dec 12, 2011)

I got up today to check on my possibly (now confirmed) gravid female Cunninghams Skink, wasn't even sure she was a she. 

To my delight I saw two little Cunninghams Skinks; one was having a rest by the looks of it and the other one was eating the placenta. There was a third I didn't see at first but I was pretty excited. So she has given birth to 3 awesome little skinks and Im very very happy.


My whole family had serious doubts that she was gravid but I proved them wrong haha. 
Thanks to all that helped me with advise and encouragement (snakeman478, br3nton) and thanks to Scales and Tails for their article on Cunninghams Skinks haha.


And my parents think I should keep the mother with the young but I'm not sure, what are your opinions?


I'll upload pics in a soon as I'm on my phone 
*
*


----------



## Australis (Dec 12, 2011)

Well done MathewB... bring on the pics??


----------



## Wally (Dec 12, 2011)

That's awesome Mathew, well done.


----------



## MathewB (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys 

I'll get pics when I can, just letting them have a rest for now.


----------



## zulu (Dec 12, 2011)

Very good Mathew,you have to watch the babys if there is other lizards around,last year i found a dead one,another with no tail that later died and another with tail missing that survived. Obviously something was attacking them not sure,suspect some more will be born this year so have to look out.


----------



## MathewB (Dec 12, 2011)

I wouldn't think the mother would attack them would she? They live together in the wild and in captivity so my parents and me somewhat thought it might be alright


----------



## zulu (Dec 12, 2011)

MathewB said:


> I wouldn't think the mother would attack them would she? They live together in the wild and in captivity so my parents and me somewhat thought it might be alright



The parents are protctive of the young even against other cunninghams,so if they are not in with other lizards should be alright. What attacked the young i had last year was something else,landmullet or bluetongue variety,have to keep a look out and remove them quicker.


----------



## MathewB (Dec 12, 2011)

My parents also think that I should put the baby's in with mum, dad and Bluey when they get old enough. Do you think that would be ok?


----------



## Wally (Dec 12, 2011)

i think it would depend on the size disparity. Too small and they may just end up getting eaten outright. If things are big enough to have some chance of defending themselves you may still end up with injuries. Or maybe not. It's the chance you take.


----------



## MathewB (Dec 12, 2011)

If it helps it is a large outdoor enclosure/pit

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/new-improved-outdoor-lizard-enclosure-173362/


----------



## Wally (Dec 12, 2011)

Ha ha, yes I've admired that before. It would probably reduce the risk somewhat, but the chance for things to go wrong will still be there. I've got a large Blotched who's just a bugger of a thing, can't put him near anything, myself included!


----------



## MathewB (Dec 12, 2011)

My bluey seems pretty laid back but I get what you're saying


----------



## Troy K. (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats Mathew. Good work buddy. You should send a pic into Scales & Tails for the Scales Mail section.


----------



## MathewB (Dec 13, 2011)

Will do Troy 

Here are PICTURES!!!









.

.


----------



## MathewB (Dec 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice. I love Cunninghams, I think as long as they are just in with related groups of Cunninghams they will be fine. Saw some in the wild recently, the mum would come out to bask then the 2 lil babies would follow her out and pile on top of her, pretty cute.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 17, 2011)

great to see, ive got thousands of them guys in my area


----------



## MathewB (Dec 18, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Nice. I love Cunninghams, I think as long as they are just in with related groups of Cunninghams they will be fine. Saw some in the wild recently, the mum would come out to bask then the 2 lil babies would follow her out and pile on top of her, pretty cute.










The last one reminded me of your avatar GP haha



dylan-rocks said:


> great to see, ive got thousands of them guys in my area




Thousands? That must be awesome, the closest I get to wild herps is garden skinks in my back yard.




One of my favourite pics


And is it just me or is this individual have a banded pattern?


----------

